# Any word about Bos German Shepherd?



## milo06282020 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,
Anyone have any experience with:

Bos german shepherds, 








BoS German Shepherds


BoS German Shepherds, Naches, Washington. 1,168 likes · 69 talking about this · 1 was here. We specialize in breeding only Mercedes Quality import bred, German Shepherd Dogs.




www.facebook.com






I will be going over 'Choose right breeder' checklist but first hand experience would help as well.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I don’t know, but those dogs are beautiful! More experienced people will weigh in. 😊


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The website's "About Us" says, "Bonnie's dogs come from a long line of Top Show and Working dogs," but there are no working line dogs in any of her dogs' pedigrees.


----------

